

Etherpad protocol support for Emacs and Vim. - anon_d

Why doesn't something like this exist? This would be <i></i>unbelievably<i></i> useful, and it seems to be a solved problem. I want to see this happen.
======
HedgeMage
So do it!

~~~
anon_d
I would very much love to! However, this seems like a 6+ month project; I
can't afford that, and I don't see any way this could be profitable. I've been
speculating lately that this is a primary reason that services like
reddit/twitter/etherpad have been replacing open protocols.

